# My Collection



## Sprout (Aug 18, 2005)

UPDATED NOVEMBER. 24th, 2006.  I'll update the pics soon.

***  =  Newly added

Deep Breath and GO!


LIPSTICKS:

Instinctive*** (PENDING)
Lip Blossum 
Pirouette
Mischievous
CB96
Blonde On Blonde
Entwined x2
Apres Sol 
La Di Bra
Overtly Plum 
Tortilla Tan
Shag x2
Sequin
Chintz
Coffee Shop
Mystique
Dainty Cake
Hot Tahiti
Cha Ching
Angeldish X2
Ramblin Rose
Indie Girl
Viva Glam V
Chic
Half n Half


LUSTREGLASSES: 

Beaux
Love Nectar
Sinnamon
Wonderstruck


LIPGLASSES:


Mauro
Glamoursun
Fine China
Bare Trance
Adventurous 
Luxuriate 
Pink Clash
Sunny Boy x3
Oh Baby!
Explicit
Sun Set
Spirited
Gitane
Supreme
Nymphette
Cavalier
Moonstone
Viva Glam V
Bliss Me
Enchantress
New Flame


LAC LUSTRE:

Braided


LIPGLASS STAINS:

Restrained Rust
Hi Resin Rose


LIP LACQUERS:

Babied 
Acrylicka x2
Mellowing
Jumbled


LIPGELEES"

Amber Russe*** (PENDING)
Gilded Kiss*** (PENDING)


LIP LINERS:

Spice x3
Cedar
Rosewood
Whirl
Stripdown
Soar


BLUSHES:

Cute
Cubic
Fleur Power
Peachy Present (UK Exclusive)
Pinch O'Peach
Shy Angel*** (PENDING)


BLUSHCREME:

Summer Lily


CHEEKHUES:

Figurative x2
Dada Delight


PIGMENTS -  FULL SIZED:  

Copperclast*** (PENDING)
Nightlight
Lily White
Goldenaire
Kelly Green 
Acid Orange 
Silver 
Pink Glitter Brilliants
Pro Green (shimmery)
Vanilla
Deckchair
Coco Beach
Coco
Provence
Dark Soul
Teal
Deep Blue Green
Steel Blue
Night Light
Golden Olive
Melon
Rose
Tan
Copper Sparkle


PIGMENTS - SAMPLES AND VIAL SIZES: 

Emerald Green
Golden Lemon
Coco Beach
Tan
Vanilla 
Golden Olive
Pink Opal 
Electric Coral
Maroon
Cornflower Blue
Mustard
Naked
Turquoise


PAINTS: 

Snapshot
Magrittes
Dabble 
Stilife


EYE SHADOWS:

Rummy***
Shimmermoss***
Say Yeah!
Sprout
Prose & Fancy
Shroom x3
Beaded
Woodwinked
Retrospeck x2
Vex x2
Velvet Moss
Charmer


PALETTES:

Diana Quad 1 (warm tones)
Chromezone 1
Viva Glam 1-4 
Jewel Eyes
Warm Lips 6 from Nordie's Anniversary 2004
Empty 6 pan eye palette, that I've filled with e/s
Several 4 pan palettes



PRO GLOSS:

Suntan


MINERALIZED SKINFINISHES:

Naked You 
Petticoat 
Stereo Rose
Porcelain Pink 
New Vegas 
Shimpagne 
So Ceylon 


BRUSHES:

187*** (PENDING)
Nordie's Anniversary 2004 Pink Set
316 SE x2
279 Angled Fluffy Eye Brush

































A slightly better shot of the blush palette:


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds great! I can't wait to see the pics. =)


----------



## Sprout (Nov 1, 2005)

Updated, and still no pics!  I'll work on that today!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Gasp! You have Dabble paint! Nice collection.


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## Sprout (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Gasp! You have Dabble paint! Nice collection._

 
Yeah, found it at a CCO ages ago.  Didn't realize that it would top my holy grail list.  Wish I'd gotten a fistful of them.  I don't even see them on Ebay anymore.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 1, 2005)

Now updated with pics.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 2, 2005)

I luv how the lipglasses look like a chours line!! I'm just waiting for them to break out in song and high kicks. hahahaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way beautiful collection too btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovin' all your colors


----------



## Sprout (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_I luv how the lipglasses look like a chours line!! I'm just waiting for them to break out in song and high kicks. hahahaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way beautiful collection too btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovin' all your colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, thank you!  My lipglasses all look peachy.  There are some peachy ones there, but also plenty of pinks and mauves.   I may have to redo that picture.  Get the colors a little more true.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 2, 2005)

Love your collection!  ​Where did you get the empty 6 pan palette?


----------



## Sprout (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Love your collection!  ​Where did you get the empty 6 pan palette?_

 

Oh thank you!  I've worked on this collection for years now. 

I'd bought the 6 pan palette from someone on LiveJournal.  I think it was some holiday palette from a few years ago.  She had removed the e/s and sold me the empty palette.   I filled it with my most often used neutrals.


----------



## mzmehshell (Nov 2, 2005)

I Love you collection! Everything is all cute and lined up too.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sprout* 
_Oh thank you! I've worked on this collection for years now. 

I'd bought the 6 pan palette from someone on LiveJournal. I think it was some holiday palette from a few years ago. She had removed the e/s and sold me the empty palette. I filled it with my most often used neutrals._


----------



## Joke (Nov 4, 2005)

Great collection! Great pics! And what a fabulous selfmade e/s palette!


----------



## shazzerlyn (Nov 17, 2005)

I love your collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  especially the lipglass and pigments!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice collection!!!!! I'd love to know what colours of eyeshadow you have in the palette of 6!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 18, 2005)

Please tell me ... what is that with Elton John on the front with Shirley Manson, and sheeeeeeesh I forgot her damn name ....


----------



## kateisgreat (Nov 18, 2005)

I adore your l/g and pigment collection


----------



## kateisgreat (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Please tell me ... what is that with Elton John on the front with Shirley Manson, and sheeeeeeesh I forgot her damn name ...._

 
oh..mary j blige i think it is.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Girl You Got It Going On I Am Loving It 8)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## bai_xue (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW! Great collection!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 13, 2006)

nice collection!!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 13, 2006)

umm...


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 16, 2006)

im in love with your skinfinishes!!! great collection!


----------



## simar (Mar 18, 2006)

wow thats hot!! i see you're into the warm colours


----------

